# r33 body kit on the b14 sentra



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

i wanted to know is the bottem lip on the r33 front bumper come off? it looks like it does and it looks too long with it on. does ne1 kno the measurements on the opening on it?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

On the R33 kit, the lip is molded in. On the Omega kit, the lip is removeable.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

samo said:


> On the R33 kit, the lip is molded in. On the Omega kit, the lip is removeable.


so the vis 1 is molded, right?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

No, the VIS one is removeable. That would be the Omega kit.

The two main differences between the VIS Omega and the R33 kit are that the Omega has a removeable lip and a molded-in grille section. Other differences are that the R33 kit is not as low as the Omega with the lip, and the R33 protrudes from the front of the vehicle less. There are other minor differences (radiuses of corners, etc) as well.


----------

